# Few Juvie purple starburst feeding (video link + pics)



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Filmed some of the more aggressive feeders in my batch of southern purple starburst juvies. They're growing like weeds and a couple would probably tackle adult crix if I let them! Anyway let me know what you think of the vid and please rate! Thanks you! :2thumb:

YouTube - Purple Starburst Tarantula feeding video

Here is one of the little blighters.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow they are amazing feeders, awesome video. : victory:

What's the latin name, I want one. :blush:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> What's the latin name, I want one. :blush:


I think it will be Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla, my two are also really aggressive eaters they never pass up a meal.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Cute, my P. sp "South Ecuador 2" looked just like that until its last moult, it has now lost the Xmas tree pattern on the abdomen


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Cute, my P. sp "South Ecuador 2" looked just like that until its last moult, it has now lost the Xmas tree pattern on the abdomen


I think all pampho's have that patten, are the Ecuador 2 the 9" black beasts? Unfortunately I got a semi adult pair and never got to see the patten. 
But if I can successfully get a sac I mite get to see the pattern in the flesh (let's hope).


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

DJ Gee said:


> I think all pampho's have that patten, are the Ecuador 2 the 9" black beasts? Unfortunately I got a semi adult pair and never got to see the patten.
> But if I can successfully get a sac I mite get to see the pattern in the flesh (let's hope).


isn't P. antinous the really big black one? I've only seen a pic of an adult "ecuador 2" (the mother of mine) and she was a coffee brown colour.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> isn't P. antinous the really big black one? I've only seen a pic of an adult "ecuador 2" (the mother of mine) and she was a coffee brown colour.


Yup P.antinous are the ones that are massive G.pulchra look alikes lol. They have a blue sheen to their hairs when in sunlight


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> isn't P. antinous the really big black one? I've only seen a pic of an adult "ecuador 2" (the mother of mine) and she was a coffee brown colour.


I bets that's the one I'm thinking of, I think I need to get on goolge and have a look at some of the other pampho's out there lol.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

all pamphos are giants


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

DJ Gee said:


> I think all pampho's have that patten, are the Ecuador 2 the 9" black beasts? Unfortunately I got a semi adult pair and never got to see the patten.
> But if I can successfully get a sac I mite get to see the pattern in the flesh (let's hope).


Not all Pampho's have the Xmas tree pattern,most do,but P.antinous (The big black beasts) dont get Xmas tree patterns,nor P.ultramarinus,and neither do the REAL P.nigricolor.Nice to hear that someone else has a pair of the Antinous...i have 2 subadult males,and 3 massive females.Just waiting for the males to mature so i can attempt to make the big buggers lol
cheers...Neil


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

very nice t mate love the patern on it great vid


----------



## David B (Apr 28, 2008)

I have to agree great vid.
:no1:

but I am a wee bit biased when it comes to pampho's.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

neil hayles said:


> Not all Pampho's have the Xmas tree pattern,most do,but P.antinous (The big black beasts) dont get Xmas tree patterns,nor P.ultramarinus,and neither do the REAL P.nigricolor.Nice to hear that someone else has a pair of the Antinous...i have 2 subadult males,and 3 massive females.Just waiting for the males to mature so i can attempt to make the big buggers lol
> cheers...Neil


I need your male lol. Then they can have sexy babies with my big beast. Probably my fav pampho


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I need your male lol. Then they can have sexy babies with my big beast. Probably my fav pampho


 All in good time Sel,the boys are going to be busy servicing my 3 females first :2thumb:
cheers...Neil


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

anyone selling these ??


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Wow they are amazing feeders, awesome video. : victory:
> 
> What's the latin name, I want one. :blush:


DJ Gee has got it spot on, Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla" They're great feeders. And thanks for all the comments guys! :2thumb:


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Blimey o'reilly - that's a feeding response and a half!!


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

neil hayles said:


> Not all Pampho's have the Xmas tree pattern,most do,but P.antinous (The big black beasts) dont get Xmas tree patterns,nor P.ultramarinus,and neither do the REAL P.nigricolor.Nice to hear that someone else has a pair of the Antinous...i have 2 subadult males,and 3 massive females.Just waiting for the males to mature so i can attempt to make the big buggers lol
> cheers...Neil


Thanks for the info I've only really just got into phampo's after getting my sp. 'Machalla' I fell in love with them, the only slings I got to see was on the American tarantula forum.
Good luck with the breeding the P.antinous, I may get a few slings from you for future breeding if I get a viable sac.



ChrisNE said:


> DJ Gee has got it spot on, Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla" They're great feeders. And thanks for all the comments guys! :2thumb:


Yay! It was the common name in the title that give it away, spent time googling the care sheets lol.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

DJ Gee said:


> Thanks for the info I've only really just got into phampo's after getting my sp. 'Machalla' I fell in love with them, the only slings I got to see was on the American tarantula forum.
> Good luck with the breeding the P.antinous, I may get a few slings from you for future breeding if I get a viable sac.
> 
> 
> Yay! It was the common name in the title that give it away, spent time googling the care sheets lol.


Pamphos are probably my favourite. Gotta love em. They've got it all. Size, colours, feeding response, nastiness....


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*past and present*

P. antinous - had one of those - a wc import - massive beast - ~10.5' Ls - It was short lived having been recieved very emmaciated and according to a fellow entomologist most probably parasitised. It never ate, feebley drank and cost a pretty penny. Perhaps there was a postal mistake? Seen a few for sale, pricey, but they take years and years to mature. ( next level)*


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Yup P.antinous are the ones that are massive G.pulchra look alikes lol. They have a blue sheen to their hairs when in sunlight


the blue sheen also gives them the pulchra look. but they're pretty aggressive- & that's where they don't resemble each other!:gasp:


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> Filmed some of the more aggressive feeders in my batch of southern purple starburst juvies. They're growing like weeds and a couple would probably tackle adult crix if I let them! Anyway let me know what you think of the vid and please rate! Thanks you! :2thumb:
> 
> YouTube - Purple Starburst Tarantula feeding video
> 
> ...


Ahhh the little darlings :lol2: it's defo P.Machala, they're "bird eaters" so get up to 9" (ish), defensive and skittish, can move like lightening, they have reputation for some pretty nasty urticating hairs, more so when bigger.
My little one's just molted but here's pic of her/him just before he dissapeared of to do the deed.








Since molting I caught a glimpse today and still has the orangey xmas tree but now with more purple to the legs, I'll try to get a shot soon.
Even though still small I am wary of this one, when moving him on purchase 1st thing he did was tag the paint brush, I hadn't even touched him yet :lol2: hell of an appetite too, 2 1/2" LS and destroys adult brown crickets:devil:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

peterparker said:


> Ahhh the little darlings :lol2: it's defo P.Machala, they're "bird eaters" so get up to 9" (ish), defensive and skittish, can move like lightening, they have reputation for some pretty nasty urticating hairs, more so when bigger.
> My little one's just molted but here's pic of her/him just before he dissapeared of to do the deed.
> image
> Since molting I caught a glimpse today and still has the orangey xmas tree but now with more purple to the legs, I'll try to get a shot soon.
> Even though still small I am wary of this one, when moving him on purchase 1st thing he did was tag the paint brush, I hadn't even touched him yet :lol2: hell of an appetite too, 2 1/2" LS and destroys adult brown crickets:devil:


 

Aww I wish they stayed like this. <3

Beautiful spider.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> the blue sheen also gives them the pulchra look. but they're pretty aggressive- & that's where they don't resemble each other!:gasp:


I don't know like, my AF Pulchra is as mean as they come. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Nice pic Parker. : victory:


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> I don't know like, my AF Pulchra is as mean as they come. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Nice pic Parker. : victory:


Thanks for comments, sorry to hijack ur thread :blush: postin my own up, whatever next :lol2: they're just lovely T's, most of mates know nothing about T's and most are scared stiff (bless em) but they all make a bee line for this one asking how he is, what's he been doing etc. Chap I got him from had 2, wish I'd got both now.:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

peterparker said:


> Thanks for comments, sorry to hijack ur thread :blush: postin my own up, whatever next :lol2: they're just lovely T's, most of mates know nothing about T's and most are scared stiff (bless em) but they all make a bee line for this one asking how he is, what's he been doing etc. Chap I got him from had 2, wish I'd got both now.:whistling2:


No worries mate, lovely pic. Hijack away! :2thumb: You'll never stay with one. There's always time for more. I've got 10 :whistling2: Can't be helped haha


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

I never found any of my sp.Machala to be nasty!! ive had quite a few of them and an eggsac that produced quite alot of them also,never found them to be at all aggresive towards me,more likely to kick hairs,like the rest of the Pampho family...lovely spiders though,wish i'd kept mine!!!
cheers....Neil


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice:no1:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

neil hayles said:


> I never found any of my sp.Machala to be nasty!! ive had quite a few of them and an eggsac that produced quite alot of them also,never found them to be at all aggresive towards me,more likely to kick hairs,like the rest of the Pampho family...lovely spiders though,wish i'd kept mine!!!
> cheers....Neil


There special two leg hair kick lol, mine love the double flick. I agree with you about them not being that aggressive.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

DJ Gee said:


> There special two leg hair kick lol, mine love the double flick. I agree with you about them not being that aggressive.


Unless you're a cricket!  I've seen them do the double flick though. Quite amusing. :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

All have moulted again now and are looking pretty...pretty! 



















They're around 3-4inches now. When do they lose their purple colour? Or have I got 10 males? Hope not. :bash:


----------

